# Ceaser Creek Duck Hunting



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't hunt, just fish. Is it dangerous to be on the water during duck season?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

no it,s not dangerous to fish during the duck season,you can see boats camoed up or blinds in bays or on at points,just fish away from them, shotgun bbs don,t travel that far.


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

I got a copy of the registered blinds from the park. Are there unregistered blinds or boats that don't need to register?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

obrien040362 said:


> I don't hunt, just fish. Is it dangerous to be on the water during duck season?


It can get a little dicey...for the ducks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the lakes that have blinds by a drawing,are probaly located at the park office,but some lakes your allowed to free lance your just suppose to give the guys with blinds some space,so the park really doesn,t know who,s out there,at any given time..


----------

